# Planting First Grapes



## nursejohn (Mar 7, 2013)

I am planting my first grapes now. I live in central Texas and am planting Blanc Dubois grapes. I am both exicited and nervous trying this. I have a little confusion about something though and hope someone on here can clear me up. I am confused about a crusher/destemmer and a press. I think I understand what each does, but do you need both when the grapes get here down the road? Any information you could give me to clear me up will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, John.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 7, 2013)

A crusher destemmer does just that. It takes the grapes off the stems and then gently (desired) crushes the grapes to split them open. With whites, the must is then pressed to extract the juice out of the rest of the skins and seeds and is fermented. Reds are fermented right after crushing/destemming in a primary leaving the skins and seeds to form a cap. This gives extra solids and tannins to the wine as well as color. Once fermented to the desired amount for the style, it is pressed out. So you can see there is a use for both devices (although you can get by without either for very small quantities).


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for clearing me up. One last question, with reds, once you have fermented the skins and seeds to the point you want them, you then place them in the press to get every bit of juice out of them? Thanks again for your help, John.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 7, 2013)

That's correct John. You press the wine out and generally let it settle for a couple days and then rack into your barrel or carboy depending on the amount. It may or may not still be fermenting. Now would be the time also to do a malo lactic fermentation.


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help, John.


----------



## lswearin (Mar 7, 2013)

HeyJohn,

Where in CenTex are you and how much did you plant? We are looking to start soon and are also in CenTex east of Austin. Maybe would like to chat sometime. Larry


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 28, 2013)

Lswearin, sorry for the slow reply. I have been out of pocket for a couple of weeks. I live east of the Waco area. Send a PM and we can share some wine knowledge.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 28, 2013)

How many plants are you talking about? if you are talking around 50 or less I would think the cost would not be justified for a crusher/destemmer. I have done 100lbs by hand. I also had 100lbs done by a c/d and think I lost about 10 lbs during the process. Only took a few minuets with the c/d but when you have a small amount of grapes you try to save every one. 200-300+ plants, yes get one but wait until about your 3rd or 4th year when your grapes start coming in.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 28, 2013)

50 vines could easily produce 500-700 pounds of fruit! I would not want to do that by hand.


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 28, 2013)

We planted 24 plants this year and plan to plant around 30 or so more next year.


----------



## flyfishun (Mar 28, 2013)

Crusher/destemers are really nice to have. I have about 180 vines and harvest about 1500 lbs. With yours you should really get the 400 to 800 lbs after a few years. You may also want to look into rentals in the area and sometimes even wine clubs will have one.


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 4, 2013)

As I stated earlier on, I planted 24 Blanc Dubois plants. I planted on March 12 and 16 of them are putting on leafs. 8 have done nothing. Is this normal or should I begin to worry about them. I have watered and fertilzed them per the nursery instructions. Any help or suggestion will be appreciated, John.


----------



## flyfishun (Apr 5, 2013)

Give them some time. Some plants are just a little slower than others. If you got them from a nursery did they come with a guarantee too? Even in my vineyard with older vins some leaf out as much as a week ahead of others.


----------

